# Sterling/Euro exchange



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Just been notified by BPI that HSBC is closing BPI's London account,this means that there will not be any more currency exchanges post 28th February,so the days of free currency exchanges for those with both BPI and HSBC accounts appear to be over,those thinking of an exchange should act sooner than later.




David


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Still available with Millennium at least no notification to contary


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

A gentle reminder to all those that use BPI and HSBC banks accounts,tomorrow is the last day of free exchanges,BPI has notified me they are looking at alternatives,but no further communications on the subject,as Canoeman has pointed out,there are other banks still operating a free exchange service.






David


----------



## IanW (Jun 30, 2012)

Just had an email to say that Millennium is no longer using HSBC from 24th Feb!!!

A bit late!

Now using NatWest with no costs etc.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for heads up not been informed phone call today


----------

